# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Best/worst canada ugl

## thex95

Good day my fellow canucks, 

why dont we all share are best and worst canadian UGL's

Heres mine

Best - Medistar

Worst - Trinity Labs

I'm planning on making an aggregate graph of all the pos and negative feedback from all canadian UGL's and post it here for everyones viewing pleasure. So start posting!

----------


## ddp2727

Not Canadian or anything but around here medistar is fairly well known for good and bad batches. However the goo batches are as good as they come. Just my knowledge from this area.

----------


## MickeyKnox

i have the same thread on the go here... :Smilie: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.UGZkwq7X_fs

----------


## canadianjuice

medistar didnt do much for me compared to others i used ltl atlas maybe bad batch wont use them again i heard trinity was g2g

----------


## mockery

yeah my friends who are all pros hate medistar, havent used it myself but ill take their word for it.

----------


## xuinn

Best I have used so far was Fimea, NP and kayne...worst would have to be FAER

----------


## mikey hulk

Medistar is junk

----------


## Aziz

> Medistar is junk


This is like your 3rd time replying with the same thing over and over agine junk lol how is it junk? What were you running? Thanks would like to know because I'm considering using their products.

Aziz

----------


## canadianjuice

Hmmm I used trinity it was top notch

----------


## Tazy1972

Has anyone used northern and eclipse gear

----------


## godofjuice

Lifescience must definetly make the worst gear list.

----------


## Natureboy71

> Medistar is junk


Based on what? Did you take it to a lab for quality? Did you have your levels tested during and they were low?

I have heard from many guys it's fine.

----------


## Natureboy71

Then in another thread you said "I've only tried medi but I like it a lot " ???

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.UGZkwq7X_fs Post #4

----------


## mikey hulk

Hey nature boy medi is junk first cycle used medi had some gains 2nd cycle used medi zero gains with a blood test to prove 
If your gonna call someone out start reading time stamps

----------


## Natureboy71

Well then you must of got scammed by your source changing labels or something if you really did get a blood test. As I said, I have known many that have had no problems with it. Not saying it isn't possible but I have never heard of it.

I have seen so many young guys on here posting about results, blaming the gear when it is them who just don't know how to train, eat, rest and so on. Not saying that is you but it makes me skeptical.

----------


## BIGswang

top of my list for sure fimea then ltl labs then eclipse

----------


## BIGswang

worst labs out there olympia, gpi, pure, medistar imo

----------


## MickeyKnox

*Newport Pharmaceuticals* is arguably one of the top Labs in Canada right now.

----------


## BIGswang

top lab for me Fimea Pharm and theyre getting legit barcodes that actually work when u scan them.

----------


## CL3TUS

Medistar is g2g. Ran 3 cycles with great gains. Grapeseed oil makes pinnin this stuff really smooth aswell. People that have not tried Medistar are the only ones that would think any different.

----------


## cj111

Anyone have any experience with Andromed labs ?Or Nexgen?

----------


## CL3TUS

Have never ran Andromed labs but i used Nexgen for my first cycle and had noticable gains.

----------


## goforbroke21

> worst labs out there olympia, gpi, pure, medistar imo


Have you actually had experience with all those labs bro? I know this is my first post but I had to chime in. Medistar is garbage (personal experience), but I got great gains from both pure and GPI. Yes the product presentation could be better (especially GPI), however I ended up being satisfied with the end result of both. 

That being said though, all I use now is Atlas. They've been around for a while and have a solid name and reputation.

----------


## capetown

Kayne and usp are the two tops around right now. Kayne is priced high and harder to get but is taking in Alberta by a large number of semi and pro competitors. Not the kind of gear you can hit a website for. Usp is doing a great job suppling a great dosed gear for a good price and are starting to have a lot more products.

----------


## edua

Interesting. I'm dying to get a source for Kayne but it just hasn't heppend. ill have to give Northern Pharma i guess. seams to get good reviews 

Cheers!

----------


## Corporate_trash

Anyone tried sparta pharma?

----------


## Elijacked

> Has anyone used northern and eclipse gear


Using northern right now. Great results!

----------


## Rolly118

I keep hearing teragon is good?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

AML is going to be my next cycle. I have from a close friend that they have good quality products so Im giving them a go.

----------


## redz

Teragon is the best. Medistar is junk now I used it with good results but it went downhill. I'm using some Newport deca and T400 right now and it's way better for pip than my first run with Newport.

----------


## CaptainSuperAwesome

Ran test cyp. with Raven for cycle one...Awesome Results. Ran test cyp with Northern for cycle two..not great- partially my own fault. About to run cycle three with Newport. Test cyp and maybe EQ. Results to come........

----------


## CaptainSuperAwesome

Any word on Echelon?

----------


## Oleg83

Best Canadian Ulab is Genex

----------


## Trust

There are a few very good Canadian Labs.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Im starting my cycle (AML)in the next week..cant freaking wait. Love to bulk over the holidays man!

----------


## DeadlyD

> Newport Pharmaceuticals is arguably one of the top Labs in Canada right now.


Agree 100%

----------

